# Do you remember the hour of charm all girl orchestra?



## Meanderer (Sep 22, 2014)

http://www.mwotrc.com/rr2008_02/charm.htm

Newspaper columnist Ed Sullivan called them “one of the highlights of the entertainment world.” Washington Post scribe Nelson Bell commented “for variety, change of pace, and the wide scope of its musical expression, it is a model of which other orchestras, of whatever gender, might well try to emulate.” These accolades described the all-girl orchestra featured on a radio program called The Hour of Charm. Not every critic admired the group; a Chicago Tribune writer referred to the ladies as the “all-ghoul orchestra.”


----------



## Falcon (Sep 22, 2014)

LOL  "The all-ghoul orchestra."   IMO..Too much screeching!

And, Why a MALE director?


----------



## Shirley (Sep 22, 2014)

I think it's fabulous. 

Phooey to the Chicago Tribune. layful:


----------

